# Hey MikeZ



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I hate seeing people getting screwed!!!!




Merry Christmas, it's going out tomorrow morning


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

uh oh


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

0305 0830 0004 2303 8340
Can't be stopped.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

UH OH!!!!!! Wish I could afford to get in on this man, but I hope you're still enjoying your CHRISTmas smokes!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Illuminatus...I certainly am! That was an extremely generous and extreme gift you sent me. My favorite so far has been the HDM Excaliber - but so many more to get through before a final favorite will be declared.

As for the rest of you...what can I say? I'm certainly not deserving but I appreciate your gesture more than I can express.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> As for the rest of you...what can I say? I'm certainly not deserving but I appreciate your gesture more than I can express.


Anytime man Anytime 

Hope you enjoy


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Echo ShawnP and Blueface above. Standby for fallout...

0103 8555 7496 6247 5731


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mike 

I will definately catch you after Jan 01. I am just holding tight now.

I will blow you to smithereens then !


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Richard,

I've made a couple of private purchases from you that were exemplary in every way. You were ultra quick to respond to questions, lightning fast to ship and even followed up after to make sure I was satisfied. It's me that should be bombing you. I also wanted to say thank you for your friendly and helpful advice yesterday. A true BOTL.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Mike, be prepared.. You've got another nuke coming your way as of tommorow 
Scott


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Apparently your post-Christmas list will include a new mailbox Mike. :r 
I sure enjoy bombing folks from my old neighborhoods.
(I lived in several Chicago suburbs as a kid.)


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Mike, be prepared.. You've got another nuke coming your way as of tommorow
> Scott


Scott! You're killing me man. 

Very gracious of you. I really appreciated you participating in the Empty Humi thread last week.

From the bottom of my heart - thank you!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

tedski said:


> Apparently your post-Christmas list will include a new mailbox Mike. :r
> I sure enjoy bombing folks from my old neighborhoods.
> (I lived in several Chicago suburbs as a kid.)


It's ironic that several of you are mentioning the size of my mailbox. As a joke, my sister bought me a new mailbox two years ago big enough to host the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. So there are no worries about that I can asure you! :r

Where abouts Ted? I'm in the Southwest burbs in the Palos area.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Out at 9:30Am this morning

0305 2710 0002 5657 3873

Enjoy


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

MikeZ said:


> Where abouts Ted? I'm in the Southwest burbs in the Palos area.


Born on the East Side but moved away when I was still a toddler. Moved back to Downers Grove for a couple years to finish grade school and then off to Texas. My dad still lives in Tinley Park.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

with the massive bombing campaign against MikeZ I hope he has a big enough humi


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> with the massive bombing campaign against MikeZ I hope he has a big enough humi


If he does not it will be coolador time for him !


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> with the massive bombing campaign against MikeZ I hope he has a big enough humi


Such a good problem to have! If I need to clear out some of my existing smokes to make room for the bombs I'll just have to put up a giveaway on CS to spread some of the good fortune around. No worries at all.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Echo ShawnP and Blueface above. Standby for fallout...
> 
> 0103 8555 7496 6247 5731





USPS.COM said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7496 6247 5731
> Status: *Enroute*
> 
> Your item was processed and left our JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097 facility on December 27, 2005. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


Damn!! I mailed this thing on the 21st. :c

Maybe tomorrow I guess.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Tell me about it, damn package is taking forever to get to him.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mike,
Has any bomb landed yet?
I was wondering why my package is still undelivered and then realized they were off yesterday.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2710 0002 5657 3873
Status: Enroute

Your item was processed and left our BALTIMORE, MD 21233 facility on December 22, 2005. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 



Mailed mine to him on Dec 21st. And well you see what I see. :c


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Nothing yet. However, the mail hasn't arrived so far today so there's still a chance. You can bet that as soon something lands there will be a damage assessement posted immediately. I'm on vacation today and tomorrow. Kristie and I are anxiously watching the mailbox!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> Nothing yet. However, the mail hasn't arrived so far today so there's still a chance. You can bet that as soon something lands there will be a damage assessement posted immediately. I'm on vacation today and tomorrow. Kristie and I are anxiously watching the mailbox!


Ha! Ha!
Watching the mailbox?
Watching it blow up you mean?


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> Kristie and I are anxiously watching the mailbox!


Hopefully through field glasses and from a very safe distance. :r

Be afraid.....be VERY afraid.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

*Incoming!*

Two bombs touched down today. ShawnP and Tedski hit me hard...

Thankfully, Kristie was able to help me wrangle these out of the mailbox.

Fortunately, there was no way (or desire) to difuse them. 

Thank you Shawn and Ted!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

*Bomb 1*

Shawn sent me a very generous gaggle of premium NCs - a great selection all the way through - Perdomo, Gurhka, Black Pearl, Rocky Patel Vintage & Fire. I'm already a big fan of Gurkha, Perdomo and Rocky Patel. The Black Pearl and Fire will be new experiences for me and I absolutely love trying new brands and blends. Thank you Shawn!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

*Bomb 2*

Tedski's bomb was unexpected to say the least - and a double threat at that. As soon as Kristie saw the smoked salmon, she said "Mine!". I think she'll share some of it with me though...

The two cigars are pretty mind-blowing to an ISOM noob like me. Both are 2003 Limited Editions - an RyJ and a Partagas Series D. Gorgeous oily dark wrappers...I don't know how long these will last! Thank you Ted!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> *Bomb 1*
> 
> Shawn sent me a very generous gaggle of premium NCs - a great selection all the way through - Perdomo, Gurhka, Black Pearl, Rocky Patel Vintage & Fire. I'm already a big fan of Gurkha, Perdomo and Rocky Patel. The Black Pearl and Fire will be new experiences for me and I absolutely love trying new brands and blends. Thank you Shawn!


Thank god it finally arrived!!!! I am glad you like them man and it was my pleasure.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great hits guys.
Those are some nice sticks.

Mike,
So much for 2-3 day priority mail delivery.
Mine still shows accepted at my post office.
Should be there by tomorrow.
USPS DC 0305 0830 0004 2303 8340


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

*Bomb 3*

Carlos! You were right. The bomb arrived today. To say I'm humbled, thankful and blown away by your generosity would be an understatement. Included were a pair of Partagas Series D 4s, a gorgeous Cohiba Sublime (2004 no less) and a Tabacalera Perdomo Estate Seleccion.

Thank you my friend!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Way to go guys, I believe there were a few more coming your way as well Mike.


Enjoy bro


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Enjoy!
You are a great guy and deserve it.

P.S.
Hopefully I make it out your way this year and we get to herf at a local B&M in your area.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Glad you got the package Mike. Enjoy the cigars ... and I hope you at least get to taste the salmon. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WTG !! Shawn,Tedski and Carlos. Thats what is being a Botl is all about.

Enjoy Mike and Happy New Year !


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

*Bomb 4*

Package received from JezterVA today. Wow! I'm feeling so unworthy of this. Included was the biggest Fuente I've ever seen along with another gorgeous maduro from Trilogy. I'm a big fan of Gurkha already, not to mention the Padron '64 Anni! I've heard a lot about the Drew Estate cigars but have never had a chance to try one until now - a big ring gauge La Vieja Habana. Steve - what can I say? From the bottom of my heart, thank you!

What an unbelievable week this has been thanks to the generous and kind people of Club Stogie.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> *Bomb 3*
> 
> Carlos! You were right. The bomb arrived today. To say I'm humbled, thankful and blown away by your generosity would be an understatement. Included were a pair of Partagas Series D 4s, a gorgeous Cohiba Sublime (2004 no less) and a Tabacalera Perdomo Estate Seleccion.
> 
> Thank you my friend!


Thats one hell of a bomb! Enjoy those babies


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

LOL 4 hits , nice.

Hope you enjoy them all Mike & Happy New year


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> *Bomb 4*
> 
> Package received from JezterVA today. Wow! I'm feeling so unworthy of this. Included was the biggest Fuente I've ever seen along with another gorgeous maduro from Trilogy. I'm a big fan of Gurkha already, not to mention the Padron '64 Anni! I've heard a lot about the Drew Estate cigars but have never had a chance to try one until now - a big ring gauge La Vieja Habana. Steve - what can I say? From the bottom of my heart, thank you!
> 
> What an unbelievable week this has been thanks to the generous and kind people of Club Stogie.


You're very welcome Mike. Enjoy the smokes and Happy New Year.


----------

